# Shrimp images.



## Mark Evans

A few to share. I must admit, using a lens so close to the glass is tuff! The more I zoom in the harder it gets, but here goes. 

The first 2 are normal ish kind of pics and the 3rd is my fave. not the sharpest, but one a bit more 'arty'

controlling DOP field is near an impossibility, but i always like the 'bucket' (hyacinth)   I get from this lens.










The little cretin looked straight at me breifly....





cheers peeps!


----------



## paul.in.kendal

Wonderful Mark - they look like they're made of blown glass!


----------



## aquaticmaniac

Love the third one! The detail is still great with those big eyes in the background


----------



## Mark Evans

Thanks leah and paul.


----------



## wearsbunnyslippers

those photos are crazy! you have awesome skills!


----------



## Mark Evans

wearsbunnyslippers said:
			
		

> those photos are crazy! you have awesome skills!



cheers WBS   

here's the last decent one of the many i shot. kinda reverse of the last shot.





one of the problems I'm encountering is, if i don't get smack in the line of fire ( i cant be angled to the tank at all) i don't get the shot. Another problem is the shrimps have a protective coating over the eye which again, if i'm wrong with the angle, it gives a soft sheen to the eye. a real pain i must admit. 

once I set a shrimp tank up, I should really get to grips with the shooting. also i can leave the photography gear set up and shoot at will.....who's will?   as opposed to setting up and tearing down after 20 minutes. :?


----------



## John Starkey

Those are some sick shots mark,
regards john.


----------



## Jase

That last pic is the mut's nuts!


----------



## Mark Webb

Stunnerts Mark      Which lens are you using here?


----------



## viktorlantos

what a beauty detail on this tiny shrimp. top qual shot Mark


----------



## samc

fish and shrimp allways look amazing close up. shows what we miss out on.

great shots mark


----------



## Mark Evans

samc said:
			
		

> fish and shrimp allways look amazing close up. shows what we miss out on.



true. I've just set up a shrimp tank, so I can shoot till my hearts content.



			
				viktorlantos said:
			
		

> what a beauty detail on this tiny shrimp. top qual shot Mark



thanks mate.   



			
				Mark Webb said:
			
		

> Stunnerts Mark  Which lens are you using here?



hi mark. it's the canon MP-E 65mm f2.8. it's a dedicated macro lens, which does one trick and one trick only....close.  



			
				Jase said:
			
		

> That last pic is the mut's nuts!



cheers jase



			
				john starkey said:
			
		

> Those are some sick shots mark,



cheers Mr S  8)


----------



## Mark Evans

here's a cherry shrimp shot. I've up loaded the original sized file and a crop from that image.









having a nano really lets me get the lighting right.


----------



## Mark Webb

saintly said:
			
		

> Mark Webb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stunnerts Mark  Which lens are you using here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hi mark. it's the canon MP-E 65mm f2.8. it's a dedicated macro lens, which does one trick and one trick only....close.
Click to expand...


Yes I know the lens well, I had a hunch that may be what you are using.


----------



## Mark Evans

last pic for this set.





and a higher res of the crop,


----------



## aaronnorth

very good, Mark  
even the unfocused/ unsharp images still manage to look sharp (if that makes sense!)


----------



## andyh

Mark

one word "bitchin!"  

Andy


----------



## Mark Evans

andyh said:
			
		

> bitchin!



i think thats a good thing?    cheers dude


----------



## flygja

The cherry shrimps look good (and big) enough to eat! Did you use any external flashes over the tank? Or just purely with the tank lighting? I've got a 100mm macro but my tank has a hood, so its quite difficult to get flashes over the top of the tank since I don't have any lightstands.


----------



## Mark Evans

flygja said:
			
		

> so its quite difficult to get flashes over the top of the tank since I don't have any lightstands.



you'll have to improvise somehow.

This lens requires quite ridiculous amounts of light. to the point that when the modelling lights are on and close to the water surface (just to view things through the view finder) it actually burns the back of your hands.   

for these i got....

iso 50
shutter 1/200
f11

you can see the difficulty in getting sharp images. i shot about 200 shots to get these. (2, ones a crop )

That said though, this is just for this lens. normal macro lens' should be fine if you bump up the ISO. try to add as much light as you can for good shutter speeds, even with slowish moving shrimps.


----------



## flygja

ISO 50! I usually gotta up to 800 in order to get sufficient DOF and keep the shutter speed at 1/125. Only aquarium lights. I don't have an offshoe cable and I depend on my onboard flash to trigger the wireless flashguns, which creates another problem - reflections. Haven't figured out to do this properly yet. Thanks for the tips!


----------



## CeeBee

Just picking myself up off the floor - they're amazing images.


----------



## John Starkey

Wow Mark,you just blow me away with your macro pics,the cherry shrimp shots are just awesome,
regards john.    .


----------



## Mark Evans

flygja said:
			
		

> I don't have an offshoe cable



jessops for a tenner.  



			
				CeeBee said:
			
		

> Just picking myself up off the floor - they're amazing images.



thanks Caroline. I'm looking for new shrimps to shoot now. it appears their a pain to get hold of



			
				john starkey said:
			
		

> Wow Mark,you just blow me away with your macro pics,the cherry shrimp shots are just awesome,



bless ya John, it's a lot of fun trying to capture these things. I'll never look at a shrimp in the same way. even now, looking at my cherries, I cant believe there's such beauty we cant see with out own eyes.


----------



## flygja

No Jessops where I live


----------

